# sound in spielen nur bei root [gelöst]

## chodo

Bei einigen Spielen (Frozen-Bubble, Tuxracer, Supertux) habe ich nur dann Sound, wenn ich sie als root starte. Alle anderen Programme laufen bestens, mit Sound (etwa xmms, mplayer, kaffeine etc.).

Ich setze KDE ein, habe den neusten Kernel (gentoo-2.6.10-r2) und die aktuellen Alsa-Trieber (nicht die Kernel-eigenen). Da es mit root läuft, scheint es ein Rechte-Problem zu sein, was ich mir nicht so recht erklären kann, da /dev/snd/* und /dev/sound/* mit Vollzugriff für den jewiligen User laufen.

NWN und Scumvm laufen problemlosLast edited by chodo on Sun Jan 09, 2005 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

bist du in der audio-Gruppe?

ChrisM

----------

## chodo

Klar, sonst würde der Sound wohl überhaupt nicht funktionieren. Und auch in der game-Gruppe.

----------

## chodo

Hat jemand eine Lösung?

----------

## amne

Vielleicht greifen die einen Programme direkt über alsa und die anderen über alsa-oss auf das Sounddevice zu und nur eines der beiden hat ein Rechteproblem? Jetzt müsste mir nur einfallen, was alsa und was oss verwenden. Zur Not schau mal mit

```
lsof| grep prozessname|grep dev
```

 auf welche Devices die verschiedenen Programme zugreifen.

----------

## chodo

Wenn ich das mit einem der betroffenen Spiele mache, wird folgendes ausgegeben:

```
tuxracer  10418 daniel  mem       CHR        1,5                617 /dev/zero

tuxracer  10418 daniel  mem       CHR      195,0              10289 /dev/nvidia0

tuxracer  10418 daniel    0r      CHR        1,3                605 /dev/null

tuxracer  10418 daniel    6u      CHR    195,255              10274 /dev/nvidiactl

tuxracer  10418 daniel    7u      CHR      195,0              10289 /dev/nvidia0

tuxracer  10418 daniel    8u      CHR      195,0              10289 /dev/nvidia0

tuxracer  10418 daniel    9u      CHR      195,0              10289 /dev/nvidia0

tuxracer  10418 daniel   10u      CHR      195,0              10289 /dev/nvidia0

tuxracer  10418 daniel   11u      CHR      195,0              10289 /dev/nvidia0
```

bzw:

```
tuxracer  10530   root  mem       CHR        1,5                617 /dev/zero

tuxracer  10530   root  mem       CHR     116,16              10158 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

tuxracer  10530   root  mem       CHR      195,0              10289 /dev/nvidia0

tuxracer  10530   root    0u      CHR      136,3                  5 /dev/pts/3

tuxracer  10530   root    1u      CHR      136,3                  5 /dev/pts/3

tuxracer  10530   root    2u      CHR      136,3                  5 /dev/pts/3

tuxracer  10530   root    6u      CHR    195,255              10274 /dev/nvidiactl

tuxracer  10530   root    7u      CHR      195,0              10289 /dev/nvidia0

tuxracer  10530   root    8u      CHR      195,0              10289 /dev/nvidia0

tuxracer  10530   root    9u      CHR      195,0              10289 /dev/nvidia0

tuxracer  10530   root   10u      CHR      195,0              10289 /dev/nvidia0

tuxracer  10530   root   11u      CHR      195,0              10289 /dev/nvidia0

tuxracer  10530   root   13u      CHR     116,16              10158 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
```

Die Sound-Devices tauchen beim Normaluser gar nicht auf. Nicht, dass mir das was sagt...

Bei scummvm (läuft mit sound) sieht es so aus:

```
scummvm   10554 daniel  mem       CHR     116,16              10158 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

scummvm   10554 daniel    0r      CHR        1,3                605 /dev/null

scummvm   10554 daniel    6u      CHR     116,16              10158 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
```

----------

## amne

Dann handelt es sich beim Sound Device wohl um /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p, das hier verwendet werden soll. Was sagt denn ls -l /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p /dev/sound/dsp? Unterscheiden sich die Rechte und/oder Gruppenzugehörigkeit?

----------

## chodo

Soweit ich das sehe, nicht:

```
crw-------  1 daniel root 116, 16  8. Jan 16:34 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-------  1 daniel root  14,  3  8. Jan 16:34 /dev/sound/dsp
```

Ok, gelöst. War meine Schuld, ich hätte es mit mehr Accounts testen müssen. Nachdm ich in meinem home-Verzeichnis mal ein bischen aufgeräumt habe, funktioniert es wieder.

----------

